# Crown Golf



## minty18 (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone who is a member of a crown golf club let me know as I get to play any crown golf course free during the week so would be more than happy to have a game.

Thanks


----------



## Midnight (Feb 23, 2009)

hi,

where would you be travelling from mate?

Midnight...


----------



## minty18 (Feb 23, 2009)

nr cambridge mate... looking to try and play as many crown golf courses as possble this year.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 23, 2009)

I am in the hampshire area,Have to have a look and see what is halfway ish for us both, or if you are down this way will arrange a game mate.

Cheers

Midnight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2009)

I am just down the road from Blue Mountain near Bracknell if you can get up this way and fancy a knock


----------



## stevo (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a membership at sunbury and can play most weekdays so let me know when you can play.I don't mind traveling.


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 25, 2009)

Paultons is just off the M27 and quite close to me, so if your down this way Minty let us know.


----------



## minty18 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies lads, I get every other friday off so we'll get something sorted. I'm all booked up till the end of march now but I definitely want to get out and play as many Crown Golf courses as possible.


----------



## Richieb (Mar 3, 2009)

Minty,

surley the jewel in the crown  (sorry for the pun) is St. Mellion. why dont the 'crowners' all have a meet down there and play( i belive there is a pro event over the summer), its meant to be pretty special. 

if not, the Bristol is always availible.

regards

Rich


----------



## minty18 (Mar 3, 2009)

Richie, sounds like a great idea mate. Once i've got this charity day out the way a forum meet at St. Mellion would be a great idea.


----------



## Richieb (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.st-mellion.co.uk/


----------



## minty18 (Mar 3, 2009)

Would we all arrange to stay over so we can play both courses? I'm sure it wouldn't be too pricey midweek, bearing in mind the golf would be free.


----------



## Richieb (Mar 4, 2009)

sounds good to me.....

can we get it organised? I might be able to get some accomadation at Fingle glen (another course) as a cheap deal, as we do some work for the owners. bit of a hike from FG to St.M maybe

look at http://www.fairwaylodges.co.uk/ or http://www.fingleglengolfhotel.co.uk/

there is a course there, but its limited


----------



## Richieb (Mar 4, 2009)

FYI
copy of email i have sent St.M

From: Richard B 
Sent: 04 March 2009 13:27
To: 'stmellion@crown-golf.co.uk'
Subject: Crown golf members


Hi,

Can you let me have some details of what we would need to do if a group of crown members wanted to play a couple of rounds ( one on each course) on consecutive days? (are both courses fully open now?)

Do you have any special midweek discounts on accommodation (assuming off peak season) for one or two nights. We would perhaps be looking at April / may time.

Thanks and regards

Rich


----------



## mikeyh (Mar 4, 2009)

Both courses are open at the mo but the old course is playing 5 temps and will be for a while yet. The Nicklaus course is fully open though. Make sure you bring plenty of balls!!!!


----------



## Richieb (Mar 5, 2009)

a local member !

perhaps you could help with accomadation advice etc for the touring party ?

Rich


----------



## minty18 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## ROGERMARSLAND (Mar 5, 2009)

If you go to this site http://thesocialgolfer.com there is a Crown Group set up with loads of games arranged.


----------



## minty18 (Mar 5, 2009)

How about no ROGERMARSLAND!

Whilst this isn't a hard sell your first post is reccomending another golfing social site.... a big no no on here.


----------



## Richieb (Mar 6, 2009)

How about no ROGERMARSLAND!

Whilst this isn't a hard sell your first post is reccomending another golfing social site.... a big no no on here.
		
Click to expand...

That is like meeting your girlfriends parents  for the first time and trying to shag her mum.....


----------



## minty18 (Mar 6, 2009)

It's worse than that!


----------



## Richieb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Rich
We currently have a midweek offer for Crown Golf members of 1
 night Dinner Bed & Breakfast with 1 round on the Old Course and
 1 round on th Nicklaus Course for Â£109.00 per person.Are there
 any dates you would like me to check availability for you?
Regards
Kelly Graham
Reservations Executive
Tel: 01579 352001Fax: 01579 350537www.st-mellion.co.uk<http://www.st-mellion.co.uk/>Â  St. Mellion International Resort - Home of The English Open


----------



## Richieb (Mar 6, 2009)

It's worse than that!
		
Click to expand...

Trying to shag her dad?


----------



## slaznick (Mar 10, 2009)

Strange how your mind works, but a pretty good analogy!! Mind you, if you had seen my girlfriend's Mum...
You get to play all Crown Golf courses 7 days now, me and the brother in-law are looking to do a tour of the one's round the south of the M25 in the summer.
If anyone is arranging something for St mellion we will be in!!
Anyone fancies a round at the Abbotsley, Hertfordshire or Chesfield Downs any day stick it on here


----------



## minty18 (Mar 10, 2009)

Strange how your mind works, but a pretty good analogy!! Mind you, if you had seen my girlfriend's Mum...
You get to play all Crown Golf courses 7 days now, me and the brother in-law are looking to do a tour of the one's round the south of the M25 in the summer.
If anyone is arranging something for St mellion we will be in!!
Anyone fancies a round at the Abbotsley, Hertfordshire or Chesfield Downs any day stick it on here
		
Click to expand...

I play at the Abbotsley, I work 5 mins from the hertfordshire and chesfield downs is between the two! Infact I'm playing Chesfield downs with my brother in-law on friday at 11 if you fancy it?


----------



## slaznick (Mar 10, 2009)

I would do minty 18 but my brother in law is absolutely rubbish and he would annoy you with his endless drivel. Hold on, you are my brother in-law!!! 
To all other forum members, I have only just found out that minty18 is my brother in-law. I can tell you all when he is lying about his handicap now!!


----------



## minty18 (Mar 10, 2009)

HA!

You haven't introduced yourself in the main lounge yet so no one likes you till you do.


----------



## mikeyh (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply.

If you guys are planning to come to St Mellion you will probably be better off looking for accomodation in Plymouth then driving down from there. Its about 20 minutes. Although there is a nice pub with rooms a bit closer, called the Holland Inn.

The Holland Inn Hotel
Callington Rd, Hatt, Saltash, Cornwall PL12 6EB 
Tel: 01752 844044

Unfortunately i am leaving St Mellion this year and my membership runs out end of March. My upcoming wedding is draining my resources!!!!


----------



## Richieb (May 6, 2009)

i guess the idea died ?


----------

